# わかる



## kuuzoku

Hello, I sometimes come across these kanji for わかる in similar instances....

分かる
 解る 
判る

but is there any special connotation when using a certain kanji over another in this case? What about just writing it as わかる?

Thank you.


----------



## Yabanjin

On Windows you get a little popup when you kana convert. It says (my translations) that "分かる" is the general purpose version, 判る means distinguish or discriminate, as in "distinguish right from wrong" and 解る means "understand" as in "understand German" or "understand the meaning".


----------



## kuuzoku

Thank you. I use an online IME to type Japanese.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Is there any difference in the meaning/nuance if you write the verb "wakaru" using 分 or 解?
I was taught only 分かる (and わかる), but I see 解る in articles (like in Wikipedia) a lot, and it actually makes much more sense, since 解 has to do with understanding more than 分. 誤解、正解、了解、読解、聴解 etc


----------



## kenjoluma

分かる
*一般的*な「わかる」
分別してわかること。

判る　（常用外）
判別する、判断する。
例）善悪が判る。

解る　(常用外）
理解する。
例）英語が解る。

常用外の用法ですね。別に無理しなくても…


----------



## YangMuye

The original meaning of 分 解 and 判 are "to divide".
But they have different usage in Chinese.
分 can also means "to distinguish", especially to distinguish one from another
解 can also means "to solve a problem" and "to understand"
判 means "to distinguish", it requires one's judgement.

All the three kanji are 訓読ed as wak-family. According to 当用漢字音訓表, 解 and 判 are not used any more. You should always use 分かる.


----------



## Δημήτρης

了解しました 分かりました。


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
To me, these are the same meaning.
I don't even think about the difference.
I choose whichever my word processor has decided first. 
Or
I would go with hiragana.


----------



## Δημήτρης

And what about 分る? The IME software gives it as a suggestion, but is there any ambiguity or difference if the か is no present in the 送り仮名 part of the verb?

The Rikaichan dictionary marks this version as "v5r, vi, *io*" and the 分かる version just "v5r, vi", but I am afraid I can't guess what "io" stands fo. Seems like it merely mean "irregular okurigana".


----------



## Wishfull

Δημήτρης said:


> And what about 分る? The IME software gives it as a suggestion, but is there any ambiguity or difference if the か is no present in the 送り仮名 part of the verb?
> 
> The Rikaichan dictionary marks this version as "v5r, vi, *io*" and the 分かる version just "v5r, vi", but I am afraid I can't guess what "io" stands fo. Seems like it merely mean "irregular okurigana".



If you're asking me, I would say that all seven words are equal, including わかる,分かる, 分る, 判る, 解る, 解かる, ワカル.


----------



## Δημήτρης

I see. So I can just use the most common form and don't bother with the details in modern texts (but distinction may or may not exist in older texts if they were influenced by the Chinese meanings, as I can understand from YangMuye message)


----------

